# Help with live rock



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I just picked up this piece today. The store calls it "Branching Indo Live Rock". I have some questions:

1- Is the red thing coralline algae or something else?

2- The rock doesn't seem very porous. Would it contain any biodiversity?

3- The store employee picked up the live rock and packed it in magazine paper. I had to drive ~30 min to get home in winter weather. Would this damage the live rock?

4- I currently have the rock sitting there, with a HOB filter running. Is there anything else I should do during this time? When can I put in fish?

Thanks!


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Your going to need to do alot of reading before you consider fish.

First you need to test for ammonia/ nitrite, and nitrate..

Go buy the kit now, as everything is on sale this week.

When your ammonia and nitrite go down to 0 you can consider fish.

For now, with your live rock... all you want is heated water with water movement (your HOB should do this)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Your going to need to do alot of reading before you consider fish.
> 
> First you need to test for ammonia/ nitrite, and nitrate..
> 
> ...


I'm aware of the nitrogen cycle, I keep freshwater tanks. If you (or anyone) could answer or comment on the questions in my original post, I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

1 - yes, it's probably coralline algae. If it's hard and encrusted on the rock, it's probably coralline.

2 - even if it's not very porous, there's likely pods and other critters on the rock. Take a look at night when they tend to come out to see if the monsters come out of the closet.

3 - The rock might have dried out a bit, but it should be fin. Like kweli said, just watch out for a few days to see if you get a spike of any kind.

4 - Watch your parameters - when they're 0's, then maybe think of getting a fish. 

BTW, this can't be a very big tank, so your fish numbers should be pretty low (ie 1 or 2).


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

ameekplec. said:


> 1 - yes, it's probably coralline algae. If it's hard and encrusted on the rock, it's probably coralline.
> 
> 2 - even if it's not very porous, there's likely pods and other critters on the rock. Take a look at night when they tend to come out to see if the monsters come out of the closet.
> 
> ...


great, thanks! I'll keep an eye out for any critters at night!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

So it's been 10 days since I've been cycling with this rock, and nitrite levels are over 5 ppm. I'm considering adding more live rocks: is it safe to add new live rock when nitrite levels are this high? Are the critters that live in live rocks sensitive or resistant to nitrite?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Keep in mind a normal cycle can lass months, This isent freashwater, So take your time.

Id take a NEW tooth brush is give the rock a scrub, Looks like you have some decay on their (white)


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Keep in mind a normal cycle can lass months, This isent freashwater, So take your time.
> 
> Id take a NEW tooth brush is give the rock a scrub, Looks like you have some decay on their (white)


Should I remove the crud from the tank, or leave it for cycling?


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

solarz said:


> I just picked up this piece today. The store calls it "Branching Indo Live Rock". I have some questions:
> 
> 1- Is the red thing coralline algae or something else?
> *coraline if its encrusted*
> ...


Its not like freshwater. Dont treat it as such


----------



## shiver905 (Nov 2, 2010)

solarz said:


> So it's been 10 days since I've been cycling with this rock, and nitrite levels are over 5 ppm. I'm considering adding more live rocks: is it safe to add new live rock when nitrite levels are this high? Are the critters that live in live rocks sensitive or resistant to nitrite?


Add all the live rock you need b4 your tank cycles,
Adding LR later will cause mini cycles.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

shiver905 said:


> Add all the live rock you need b4 your tank cycles,
> Adding LR later will cause mini cycles.


Should I do water changes to bring the nitrite levels down, or should I not bother?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I cannot stress enough... READ READ READ... DOnt rush.

Ive got 12 books extra in my libary beause i wanted to start a Salt tank.

If you dont have the time or drive to read, This is not the hobbie for you.


You will get 100 diffrent answers on forums, Take them all with and put them to the RESEARCH in the books You should be reading, That way youll get the best answer.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

solarz said:


> Should I do water changes to bring the nitrite levels down, or should I not bother?


No, don't do any water changes until the cycle is finished. Nitrite will drop to 0 on its own.

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I didnt do my first water change until a week after my cycle had finished (which was a day before i bought a cleanup crew)


----------

